# Introducing Wesley



## Flspoo (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello,

I have just joined the group and want to share a couple of photos of my Spoo Wesley here.



















Thank you.
Angel


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Handsome boy!! Thanks for sharing his pictures!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

What a handsome guy!! LOVE his clip and his name!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

hahaha finally Angel you made it here ! 

Wesley is so cute !


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh what a handsome red devil. Welcome!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey I've been stalking you and the rest of the group on flikr! This boy isn't new to me! ^^ Welcome to the forum!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Handsome!
I love his name too.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a handsome boy!!! Love his face, love his color. And, welcome to the forum!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, boy! Look at that nice long neck and legs and that beautiful black nose!! He is a handsome red!! Welcome and thank you for sharing!
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> hahaha finally Angel you made it here !
> 
> Wesley is so cute !



_Is he a relative of Enzo's?_


----------



## Flspoo (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!
It is nice to see a few other red Spoos on here too.
We know Enzo from the group on flickr. 

This is Wesley when he was about three months old...









And now he is almost 15 months old...









How time flies!

:beauty:
Angel


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

What a sweet little muffin!!! And he grew into such a handsome young man!

Our Lucy is just four months old now - she has changed SOOO much in the last two months. 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohh isn't he just beautiful!! He looks so full of "boyish charm"  He's VERY handsome, and is a really nice red. He just brought a huge smile to my face when I saw his picture.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhhh, look at that adorable baby face!!! And, the color! Wow, he is keeping his red so far really nicely! What lines is he out of?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome. Wesley is indeed a handsome fellow.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Flspoo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just joined the group and want to share a couple of photos of my Spoo Wesley here.
> 
> ...


Another cute red head. Love the trim, and the innocent look


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to yet another Red spoo lover !


----------



## Flspoo (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is Wesley's pedigree for those who are interested.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Is he a relative of Enzo's?_


O no I know Angel from flickr 

I know Wesley's breeder


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Hi Flspoo and we know pretty boy Wesley too! Love and kisses from Bindi Wesley!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Wesley is beautiful! Oops, sorry Wesley, I meant handsome, of course! (But you're still very beautiful!)


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ooh he's so cute! hoe old is he?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Flspoo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just joined the group and want to share a couple of photos of my Spoo Wesley here.
> 
> ...


What a handsome boy!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

he looks so sweet in those pics lovely face


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

He is such a cutie! Love his fluffy legs!!! How old is Wesley??


----------



## Linda Hughes (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome and what a handsome guy he is. Have to post a picture of my Simon


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

I have seen wesley on flicker as well, He is my Gingers half brother, her sire is Rojo as well. Beautiful boy!


----------

